# La lettera di Anna



## scrittore (14 Gennaio 2014)

Caro Marco,
  sai come si formano le perle? 
  Una perla si forma quando un corpo estraneo, come un granello di sabbia, si posa al suo interno. 
Esso viene ricoperto da strati successivi di madreperla allo scopo di difendere i tessuti dell'animale dall'irritazione provocata da quel corpo estraneo.     
A guardarla dall'esterno non si direbbe,  invece la perla cresce, fino  a diventare quello splendido oggetto che finisce nelle mani di chi riesce a catturare l'ostrica e aprirla. 
Dentro quel guscio avvengono un casino di cose insomma, un po' come è accaduto a me quando ho accettato di aiutarti con Lorenzo.   
Quella sera già non mi sentivo bene.  Avevo la nausea e credevo di avere preso troppo freddo.  
Tuttavia sono andata lo stesso a trovare Lorenzo. Ho  fatto come mi avevi detto tu. 
Dentro la borsetta avevo lasciato acceso  il registratore portatile, il regalo di Giulia per il tuo compleanno.  
Ho iniziato a parlargli della festa dove ci siamo incontrati la prima volta.  Mi  avevi detto anche che se avessi fatto tutto quello che lui voleva alla  fine si sarebbe lasciato andare ed avrebbe risposto a tutte le domande che gli avrei fatto.  
Ed è andata esattamente cosi. Come mi avevi detto tu, ma mai avrei potuto immaginare quello che Lorenzo mi avrebbe fatto. 
 Voglio  raccontartelo, voglio che tu sappia cosa mi ha fatto perchè devi sapere  tutta la verità, non solo quella che è servita a te per liberarti dallo sporco affare in cui tu stesso ti sei invischiato. 
 Ho  passato la serata a parlare male di te per fargli capire quanto eravamo  lontani, distanti, sull'orlo di una storia che stava per finire. 
  Alla fine della serata Lorenzo aveva capito che avevo voglia di  conoscerlo meglio, di stare con lui. 
Cosi mi invitò a continuare la  serata nella sua camera  di albergo.  Ovviamente accettai. 
Quando  ci trovammo soli in camera mi guardo con un aria che mi diede i  brividi.
Mi fece bere qualcosa, forse un cocktail drogato, non ricordo bene. 
Ad un certo punto iniziai a sentirmi i piedi pesanti...iniziai a barcollare.  Lui  mi disse: "ti piace la trasgressione vero?" poi iniziò a baciarmi, a  spogliarmi. Completamente nuda mi fece sedere e mi legò le caviglie e i  polsi  dietro una sedia. Io lo guardavo, ero stordita e spaventata ma ho continuato a comportarmi come mi avevi consigliato tu.
 Ho iniziato ad istigarlo, chiedendo di te, del perchè voleva toglierti dagli affari.  Fu allora che lo vidi sorridere. Un sorriso cattivo, di quelli che non dimenticherò mai.  Si avvicino, la sua mano mi prese il viso e lo tirò su fino a farmi male.  Ricordo  di avergli detto che adoravo gli uomini forti e che mi sarebbe  piaciuto  essere trattata come non mi trattavi ormai da anni.
 Poi,  abbassò la lampo, lo tirò fuori e me lo spinse in bocca.
 Me lo spinse  fino in gola, senza tirarlo fuori. 
Fu allora che iniziarono i coniati di  vomito.  
Quando proprio non ce la facevo più lui si ritraeva, mi lasciava  vomitare e tossire quanto basta per riprendere fiato.
 Poi me lo  rimetteva in bocca e ricominciava  a spingerlo giù dicendomi che prima di riempire dovevo essere svuotata.  Andò avanti cosi fino a quando non riuscii più a mantenermi lucida e  svenni. 
Quando mi ripresi lui era ancora li, davanti a me, dalla mia  bocca usciva  solo saliva mista a vomito e sperma. 
Mi slegò e mi spinse giù, con la faccia a terra e mi prese da dietro, spingendomi la faccia sulla pozza di vomito che avevo lasciato sul pavimento.  
E mentre mi scopava in quel modo mi diceva: 
"Ecco cosa voglio fare al tuo  compagno. Voglio togliergli tutto, privarlo di tutto, niente di personale, sono solo affari, la sua azienda va bene ed è in contatto con tante società che potrebbero farmi comodo. Voglio prenderla io la sua azienda, la sua compagna, i suoi soldi. Tutto. Niente di personale, sono solo affari. "
   Mi lasciò sul pavimento, senza forze, forse ero svenuta di nuovo, non me lo ricordo più.  
Quando mi ripresi ero sconvolta. L'unica cosa che riuscii a fare era continuare a recitare la mia parte.   Cosi andai da Giulia e le consegnai il registratore con quella confessione che poi divenne la prova che ti tolse dai guai. 
Poi passarono i giorni, i mesi. 
Decisi di cacciare dentro di me quella serata, di non pensarci più.
Provai a comportarmi come sempre, ma quelle nausee continuavano, cosi  decisi di fare un test di gravidanza e scoprii che ero in cinta.
  Ma torniamo alle perle.  
All'inizio, mi sentivo proprio come un ostrica con una irritazione da curare. Sentivo quel bambino come un corpo estraneo.   
L'ho odiato, volevo abortire ma poi, lentamente, ho iniziato ad amarlo. 
Col tempo, il mio corpo ha iniziato ad avvolgerlo  in  piccoli strati, sempre più forti ed alla fine ho deciso di tenerlo.
  Cosi è nata una bella bambina e questa bambina l'ho chiamata Perla.
   Tuttavia, il mio periodo nero era appena iniziato.
 Non sapevo di chi  fosse quella perla, se tua o di lorenzo. 
Alla fine decisi di tenerla senza sapere chi fosse il suo vero padre. Andai nuovamente da Giulia.  Le raccontai tutto e le dissi di fare tutto il necessario affinchè  tu potessi diventare il suo tutore legale.

  Se stai leggendo questa lettera, significa che sai già come è andata a finire il resto della mia vita.  
Quello che è rimasto da dire te lo dico ora, in queste ultime righe.
   Caro Marco, mi sento d'aver fatto un po' la fine dell'ostrica.  
Catturata  da te, mi hai fatto fare quello che mai avrei potuto immaginare di  fare, per poi sparire lasciandomi sola con tanti problemi da affrontare.  
Poi, dopo pochi mesi, ho rivisto Lorenzo ed ho capito che era riuscito ad  uscire fuori dalla prigione.
 Mi ha guardata, si è messo a ridere e dopo  aver sputato per terra vicino ai miei piedi si è girato e se ne è andato  via. 
Cosi sono tornati i ricordi di quella serata e di quei giorni in cui ero  stata usata da tutti, soprattutto da te. 
 Mi sono sentita nuovamente come un ostrica,  questa volta vuota.
  Allora ho pensato. che senso ha sentirsi come una ostrica senza perla? Non se ne fa niente nessuno 
di un' ostrica vuota.
 Scende un velo di tristezza sui miei pensieri mentre ti scrivo.  
Ora che questa Perla è nata, mi sento nuovamente vuota, e con una irritazione dentro  che non potrà mai essere curata.  
Ecco perchè la faccio finita.
  Resterà la Perla.
 Ho detto a Giulia di metterla in un luogo sicuro prima di affidartela.
 Le ho detto anche di non indagare su chi sia davvero il suo vero padre.
 Sarà lei, se vorrà, a farlo quando sarà grande.
   Prenditi cura di lei Marco.
 Fai in modo che non diventi come te.
   Me lo devi.
   Con tutto l'amore che ti ho dimostrato.

  Anna


----------

